# Faux Marble in a mold



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Many people make faux marble using painting techniques applied to the surface of an object. There is another way to get this look by adding paint to plaster.

I've used this technique before in sculptures.

You'll need Plaster of paris, glue, water and tempera paint.

You'll have to determine the amount of water needed for your project based on the plaster directions. Mix the water with some elmers white glue (about 2 tsp per 1/2 cup of water). The glue will help harden the plaster.

Mix the water and plaster together in a large bowl or bucket. You should have something that is like frosting. Add more water if the mixture is too thick.

Pour the paint over the surface of the mixture. Gently fold the paint into the plaster mix using a dowel or paint stick. Do not over mix it!

Make sure you add a release agent to you mold. Pour the mixture into your prepared mold and allow it to dry. Drying times will vary based on the size of your project.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll bet this would look great with a metallic paint as well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------

